# Tribulus Terrestris - Possible PCT



## illinios (Oct 21, 2008)

Has anyone heard of taking Tribulus Terrestris for PCT along with the usual's...clomid, nolvadex, ect..?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 21, 2008)

illinios said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard of taking Tribulus Terrestris for PCT along with the usual's...clomid, nolvadex, ect..?



Yeah it is very common. It is a great addition to any PCT. I prefer to take it after my PCT. I get a really good one and just do 1 months supply. It's a great product to use to give you that well needed boost.


----------



## illinios (Oct 21, 2008)

excellent.  its a product ive used in the past but never thought of it as a pct supplement.   I beleive i have the twinlab 625mg per pill.  it says take 1 to two a day.   do you think that sounds about right.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 21, 2008)

illinios said:
			
		

> excellent.  its a product ive used in the past but never thought of it as a pct supplement.   I beleive i have the twinlab 625mg per pill.  it says take 1 to two a day.   do you think that sounds about right.



I just looked them up as I have never tried that brand and they don't sound great. That dosage sounds quite high but as they only have 20% Protodioscin it's not huge. 1 or 2 caps would be fine. If I was you and doing them for PCT (or afterwards) pick the high end so do 2 caps per day (AM/PM). They will help you out.


----------



## kaju (Oct 25, 2008)

Just to re-eterate, tribulis is not a pct med. It just helps you feel better and it gives you a rise in test levels without shutting down or hampering your natural test. 
I have tried different types of tribulis and *imo* brute force is the best on the market.


----------



## nateman79 (Oct 29, 2008)

*androtest*

androtest is another good one from prosource.   ive heard its the most potent as far as tribulus is concerned...but dont know if that says a whole lot...


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 3, 2008)

illinios said:


> Has anyone heard of taking Tribulus Terrestris for PCT along with the usual's...clomid, nolvadex, ect..?



You can add it to the CLOMID/NOLVA pct.


----------

